# Grilling technique and/or recipe book



## chiffonodd (Jun 7, 2015)

Insanely beautiful weather up here in the Pacific NW right now. Thought I'd pick up a book to up my grill game. Any favorites?


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jun 8, 2015)

I would also be interested in any good grilling books. I am trying to hone my skills.


----------



## schanop (Jun 8, 2015)

One of the many books that I have and quite like is called Seven Fires, by Francis Mallmann. Focus is more on Argentinian style, but that's nice.

It would be cool to watch an episode of Chef's Table on Netflix too.


----------



## daveb (Jun 8, 2015)

I like to grill. A lot. Just looked and I have at least 10 cookbooks on the subject, don't see any that I would recommend. 

A "good" cookbook for grilling would divide into meat, fish and veg. Meat would divide into different animals and then further divide into cuts that are suited for high heat, short cooks, and those that are better for lower heat, longer, slower cooks. And a significant portion of the book would focus on preparation, heat control, sauces and more sauces and at least touch on plating.

This can be pieced together with some websites but I don't know of a single book that has the depth or the breadth.

In the NW you've got your alder wood and your salmon. I would practice on that for 30 or 40 years...


----------



## Castalia (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't have a particular great grilling book to recommend, but the thing that upped my grilling game exponentially was biting the bullet and buying a Thermapen. If you don't have one consider picking one up.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 8, 2015)

daveb said:


> I like to grill. A lot. Just looked and I have at least 10 cookbooks on the subject, don't see any that I would recommend.
> 
> A "good" cookbook for grilling would divide into meat, fish and veg. Meat would divide into different animals and then further divide into cuts that are suited for high heat, short cooks, and those that are better for lower heat, longer, slower cooks. And a significant portion of the book would focus on preparation, heat control, sauces and more sauces and at least touch on plating.
> 
> ...



So maybe it's better to check out books focusing on grilling seafood, meat, etc. separately. Will look around.

Man I've had copper river salmon twice a week since the season hit . . .so. so good. :hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## strumke (Jun 8, 2015)

Brined and hot smoked salmon is excellent (esp with a glaze to finish it off). Internet recipes are abundant, start there and you can improvise with flavors.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 9, 2015)

Castalia said:


> I don't have a particular great grilling book to recommend, but the thing that upped my grilling game exponentially was biting the bullet and buying a Thermapen. If you don't have one consider picking one up.



Alright we'll see how this goes  keep hearing about these things . . . definitely not cheap but seem to be worth it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 10, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Alright we'll see how this goes  keep hearing about these things . . . definitely not cheap but seem to be worth it. Thanks for the advice.



They had the purple colored ones on sale last week for 15% off - I bought one:happymug: because our 10 year old one's display is getting wonky. Not keen on the color but liked the price.


----------



## clairelv (Jun 11, 2015)

really love grilling . but my grill skill is bad ....


----------



## daveb (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Thermapen but also am liking a recent product called DOT. Can hold the display in hand and use probe like the pen OR can leave probe in the product and hang the display outside Don't have to open the grill/smoker to read temp. And it's about $35 bucks.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 14, 2015)

Let the games begin!


----------



## rdor (Jun 15, 2015)

daveb said:


> I like to grill. A lot. Just looked and I have at least 10 cookbooks on the subject, don't see any that I would recommend.
> 
> A "good" cookbook for grilling would divide into meat, fish and veg. Meat would divide into different animals and then further divide into cuts that are suited for high heat, short cooks, and those that are better for lower heat, longer, slower cooks. And a significant portion of the book would focus on preparation, heat control, sauces and more sauces and at least touch on plating.
> 
> ...




What do you think about the web site amazingribs.com. They have a lot of stuff there. Is it legitimate source of reliable info?


----------



## daveb (Jun 15, 2015)

rdor said:


> What do you think about the web site amazingribs.com. They have a lot of stuff there. Is it legitimate source of reliable info?



I did a fly by and it's a good looking site. Didn't really see anything "new" but didn't see anything I would argue with either. Some good articles. Don't know that it adds anything unique to the BB/Grilling/Smoking world (except the pay to play concept) but I bookmarked the site and will probably return.


----------



## rdor (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## aaamax (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm sure this isn't news to many of you, but I still run into folks that this info helps. 
#1 forget the books. They often make things way more complicated than what they are.
#2 understand what the outdoor grill is trying/supposed to do (not talking smoker here). The sear can seal in juices. The flavor is enhanced by the burning medium and its smoke. The main drawback is the tendency to dry out your product.
so in a nutshell. depending on the food-stuffs, the trick is to par-cook. Simple as that. Ex., throw some chicken breasts in the oven covered and then finish on the grill. All the flavors you could want and not dried out. Don't forget that sauces play a pivotal role in BBQ while cooking. Steaks I tend to go in the opposite direction, sear on the grill and a quick finish in the oven. High quality product goes a long way when done like this. you loose none of the nuances of the flavor as long as you are not heavy handed.
Veg and fruit, just go to town direct and with your paste/sauce of choice, heaven forbid you don't make your own. 
Enjoy.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 15, 2015)

aaamax said:


> I'm sure this isn't news to many of you, but I still run into folks that this info helps.
> #1 forget the books. They often make things way more complicated than what they are.
> #2 understand what the outdoor grill is trying/supposed to do (not talking smoker here). The sear can seal in juices. The flavor is enhanced by the burning medium and its smoke. The main drawback is the tendency to dry out your product.
> so in a nutshell. depending on the food-stuffs, the trick is to par-cook. Simple as that. Ex., throw some chicken breasts in the oven covered and then finish on the grill. All the flavors you could want and not dried out. Don't forget that sauces play a pivotal role in BBQ while cooking. Steaks I tend to go in the opposite direction, sear on the grill and a quick finish in the oven. High quality product goes a long way when done like this. you loose none of the nuances of the flavor as long as you are not heavy handed.
> ...



Great advice thanks


----------



## daveb (Jun 15, 2015)

aaamax said:


> ...so in a nutshell. depending on the food-stuffs, the trick is to par-cook. Simple as that. Ex., throw some chicken breasts in the oven covered and then finish on the grill. All the flavors you could want and not dried out. Don't forget that sauces play a pivotal role in BBQ while cooking. Steaks I tend to go in the opposite direction, sear on the grill and a quick finish in the oven...



Heresy, damnit man. Complete communist heresy. Par cook?, sauce while cooking? finish in oven? How can you tell the wife you've got to watch the grill when you're baking the Q? Do you skip the beer and cigars as well? hehehehehe

Above mostly in jest. I've been playing wtih combining SV and the grill for consistent results, but like in school you should know how to do math before you're issued a calculator.

I find the cookbooks lacking because they seldom address technique. 3 pages of Pecan chicken, 1 para of indirect cooking. Zippo on a brine.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 16, 2015)

aaamax said:


> The sear can seal in juices.



This is pretty well debunked. Alton Brown did a test weighing before and after using different cooking approaches, and there have been a couple of other studies. Searing just creates a lot flavor through the Maillard reaction.


----------

